# My puppy ate wild animal feces! Is he in danger?



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I would just call your vet in the morning and run it by them. That is what I do when my crew does something suspicious.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

For some reason Moose likes cat poo too... I think someone here said i thas to do with the food they eat and the oily poop???


----------



## billtill (Mar 5, 2009)

T- said:


> For some reason Moose likes cat poo too... I think someone here said i thas to do with the food they eat and the oily poop???


Someone at work just advised me it could be due to a lack of vitamins, and that I might want to start feeding him a doggy multi vitamin. From what I'm hearing he probably isn't in any health danger, but I definitely don't want him doing it again!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I had never heard that before. If that is the case, my dogs must by desperately in need of vitamins. They eat kitty cookies, and horse cookies, and any other kind of off-limit cookies they come upon. Disgusting when they come up to lick your face. Noooooooooo __:go-away:_


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

billtill said:


> Someone at work just advised me it could be due to a lack of vitamins, and that I might want to start feeding him a doggy multi vitamin. From what I'm hearing he probably isn't in any health danger, but I definitely don't want him doing it again!!!



That doesn't apply to eating wild animal poo. That advise usually pertains to dog's who are eating their OWN poo or that of their housemates. 

If you're feeding a high quality diet there shouldn't really be much of a need for supplements. Everyone has their own opinions of course. A lot of people though are of the opinion that adding to a young puppies diet can do more harm than good. I happen to agree (for once). I'm not sure what food you've chosen for your baby but If you believe that there is somthing lacking from his diet maybe take a look at whatever you are feeding him and see if maybe you might consider an upgrade in dog food before you add any supplements. 

Just my (sleepy) two cents


----------



## Luna09 (Mar 17, 2009)

My 3 month old girl does the same thing and she just got her second set of shots not too long ago. I was worried. But it really did not pose any health threat. Just keep a good eye on them and try telling your doggy no or leave it. I also bought a puppy toothbrush to clean their mouth wen that happens. They like everything they are not supposed to!! Lol.

Abe


----------



## poodleit (Dec 10, 2008)

I am late in on this one.
How is your puppy doing, billtill?


----------

